# Any 2nd trimester cord accidents after previous c/s?



## momm-i-o (Aug 20, 2008)

I have lost 3 babies in the second trimester and I'm trying to find out if it could be related to c/s complications. 2 of my babies had the cord wrapped around them so they said it was a cord accident. I understand cord accidents to be 1 in 1000 occurence and I've had 2. My second baby died and was delivered in his sac with placenta and all so I know it was due to an improperly attached placenta. Have any of you with previous c/s had babies die with the cord wrapped? I mean in the 2nd trimester, not at the end when most cord accidents truly happen. I really would like to put this heaviness to rest. Thanks.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I had a cesarean for a past delivery and our son was born on the 6th at 14 weeks, 2 days. His cord was wrapped around him, but it was an issue with his placenta that caused his death. Cesareans are more closely associated with placental issues rather than cord accidents as far as I know. Either way, I don't think that any of this is your fault and you are in my thoughts. I hope that you can find answers.


----------



## momm-i-o (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't think my babies died because of cord accidents, I think it was because of placenta problems too- it just seems too strange that I would have 2 cord accidents. I think it was just coincidental that the babies were wrapped in their cords. I'm sorry for your loss, thanks for responding even though you are so fresh in your sorrow.


----------



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses. Have you had an autopsy done? My three-year-old was born via c-section (due to cord issues -- true knot and nuchal cord). The son I lost at 20 weeks was born with the cord wrapped tightly, but the autopsy found the cause of death to be related to the *size* of the cord. It was too small in diameter and length. After three losses, for sure, you should be able to order an autopsy. My doctor said she orders testing after three miscarriages OR any second trimester miscarriages.


----------



## momm-i-o (Aug 20, 2008)

They offered an autopsy but we decided not to. Our babies died 6 yrs ago and one died last year so I'll never know about them. I wish I hadn't had so many negative experiences with docs. I feel I just can't take them at their word.


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momm-i-o* 
They offered an autopsy but we decided not to. Our babies died 6 yrs ago and one died last year so I'll never know about them. I wish I hadn't had so many negative experiences with docs. I feel I just can't take them at their word.

i just have to say i am so incredibly saddened that this has happened to you once, let alone three times. i hope you find the answers you are looking for. my heart goes out to you.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momm-i-o* 
They offered an autopsy but we decided not to. Our babies died 6 yrs ago and one died last year so I'll never know about them. I wish I hadn't had so many negative experiences with docs. I feel I just can't take them at their word.

I completely understand this. I think it's sad that so many in the medical profession see patients as their condition rather than as people. I am sure it's a defense mechanism but I wish there was some way that we could have a more humane system.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momm-i-o* 
I have lost 3 babies in the second trimester and I'm trying to find out if it could be related to c/s complications. 2 of my babies had the cord wrapped around them so they said it was a cord accident. I understand cord accidents to be 1 in 1000 occurence and I've had 2. My second baby died and was delivered in his sac with placenta and all so I know it was due to an improperly attached placenta. Have any of you with previous c/s had babies die with the cord wrapped? I mean in the 2nd trimester, not at the end when most cord accidents truly happen. I really would like to put this heaviness to rest. Thanks.

After 1 second tri loss, I just had to write & say how sorry I am that you have had 3. How devastating









Have you tried to get a consult w/ a perinatologist or someone who should *really* know what they are talking about to try to figure this out?


----------



## momm-i-o (Aug 20, 2008)

I've thought about going the route of seeking out professional advice but I've been stung by that bee so many times that I try not to go to them for advice unless it is dire need. I'm fairly disgusted with the whole medical prefession in general, obstetrics in particular. I resent that the residents treated me like a science project and I'm doing my best to not set foot in another office unless I'm almost dying. I have truly come to peace with my losses and am not sad at all about it, maybe just wistful. The last stillborn we had was at home unassisted. It was beautiful. I ended up going to the hospital because the placenta was stuck and I was losing too much blood (they could have told me the about the previous cs contributing to anemia). My husband and I had a chance to be at peace together, something we've not had in 10 years of marriage. We mourned and grieved and prayed. I slept through most of the contractions. He said he didn't sleep at all. Everytime I moaned in my sleep or changed positions he would be instantly awaken and try to soothe and comfort me by rubbing my back or holding me. He's sweet but has never been so intuned to what I needed. It was perfect. I have never experienced such a degree of warmth and love and provision as I did as we said goodbye to our sweet baby. The mix of emotions was overwhelming. I truly feel that God did a sweet thing in our hearts as we lost our baby. The trauma was in dealing with the doc office. I was feeling movement and they said there was no heartbeat, though no one would show it to me on the ultrasound. With the other 2 (different doc) I was shown countless times and reassured that there was no heartbeat. With this last one I continued to feel movement (I think now that they were contractions and not baby movements as I felt them on the outside) while the NP tried to get me to schedule a d&c. It was a nightmare, phone call after phone call from them. It wasn't until a midwife friend of mine said that the baby would come whether it was dead or alive and whether it was sooner or later and all I needed to do was to wait. That was so much peace and love that I was instantly determined that unless I needed help I would avoid asking anymore med people for advice. Foolish? Perhaps. At least I am a happy, peaceful fool! I don't absolutely have to know whether the c/s caused my babies to die or not, I just am curious if it is a common thing with mcs moms. Thanks for your sweet thoughts.


----------

